# Anyone on waiting list for IVF at IVF Wales?



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone is in the same position as us at the moment and on he waiting list for IVF/ICSI at IVF Wales? We were put on the waiting list in July and told that the waiting list was 18month -2 years long however we were seen again at the end of December and told that the list has reduced and that we may be able to start treatment in July 2011. Has anyone else been told what the waiting times are? 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi penelope, the waiting times i think are 12-18 mths and at the moment they are'nt talking self funding patients which has helped with the waiting times for the nhs patients so this is probably how they are able to start your treatment in july, why don't you join us over on the ivf wales cyclers thread which is where all of us waiting for treatment there chat.


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Welcome Lizzy,
Things definately seem to have improved at IVFwales since they stopped taking the private patients. I was referred in to them in June 2008, had initial consultation Nov2008 and finally got my IVF planning appointment in Dec 2010!! As Sammy75 said, come and join us at:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=253348.msg4210410#new


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hey lizzy i agree with girls when i was waitin for first icsi go it was 23months but since private patients stopped lots quicker there .hoping time goes quick for you x


----------

